
A Puzzle of Clever Connections Nears a Happy End - Jun8
https://www.quantamagazine.org/a-puzzle-of-clever-connections-nears-a-happy-end-20170530/
======
Jun8
It's interesting that George and Esther Szekeres dies within an hour of each
other after nearly 70 years of marriage, according to their obit
([https://www.smh.com.au/national/a-world-of-teaching-and-
numb...](https://www.smh.com.au/national/a-world-of-teaching-and-numbers-
times-two-20051107-gdme4e.html))

Here's the Numberphile video on the Happy Ending Problem:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPk3SZiFEvQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPk3SZiFEvQ).

